
McAfee ‘Boggled’ at ‘Hubbub’ Over Admission to Buying Sex, Drugs Using Crypto - Cyberdog
https://www.ccn.com/john-mcafee-boggled-at-hubbub-over-his-admission-to-paying-for-hookers-drugs-and-porn-using-cryptocurrency/
======
pizza
Uh I don't think it's the purchases that cause people to create a hubbub but
rather the sticky situations he finds himself in every now and then
[https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/the-bizarre-
tale...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/the-bizarre-tale-of-john-
mcafee-spymaster/)

